# Alessandra Ambrosio - Victoria's Secret Fashion Show - 09/11/11 (x161) Update 2



## Araugos (10 Nov. 2011)




----------



## Mandalorianer (10 Nov. 2011)

*Alessandra Ambrosio walks the runway during Victoria's Secret Fashion Show 2011 in New York City - November 9, 2011 (x76)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

(Insgesamt 76 Dateien, 147.663.261 Bytes = 140,8 MiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4o (von 2011-02-17)​
Thx Jens0001


----------



## omgwtflol (10 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - Victoria's Secret Fashion Show - 09/11/11 (x83) Update*

Sweetness, thank you


----------



## beachkini (11 Nov. 2011)

(78 Dateien, 121.652.575 Bytes = 116,0 MiB)
thx to Jens0001


----------



## Dana k silva (12 Nov. 2011)

Thanks for Alessandra!


----------



## Q (14 Nov. 2011)

bisschen unpraktisch mit dem Flügelkram  aber nett anzusehen :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## Magni (14 Nov. 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder der wunderschönen Alessandra.


----------

